# 07 Sentra Dash removal



## loppster (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello All, first post here so please be gentle!

My daughters car and the blower motor has stopped working after running on "high" only for a while. I understand that the blower motor and the blower motor resistor may be bad and that i need to remove the dash to get to them. Can someone give me some information on removing the stereo and dash?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## badsentra07 (Jan 21, 2012)

there are 2 screws on the top of the center part of the dash that hold the center face on ther under the top part of the center (pop it up with a screwdriver) . Around the shifter pop up the trim and pop out the AC controls there all held in with clips. There will be 2 screws at the bottom under where the radio sits unscrew them and the radio and the trim for the center will all come out.


----------



## pibegarces (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the B16 FSM... i you want it, mail me...


----------

